# Leila's BEST Trick!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila has taught herself the most useful trick! 

As some of you know, we have two cats. They're great in most ways, but ONE of them has this habit of scratching things she shouldn't. It is a constant struggle to keep an eye on her and scold/squirt her with water when she is scratching furniture. 

Well, being the observant pup Leila is, she picked up on this. Now, as soon as Lexi stretches up and gets in 'scratch position' Leila starts barking like a mad woman and runs over to Lexi. Lexi is so startled she stops immediately, and Leila is very happy to help  We didn't do anything to 'train' for this, but she probably picked up on the fact that it's the one time I don't scold her for barking. 

Funny story: Luca, the cat that ALWAYS uses his scratching post/box, was scratching his box yesterday and Leila was standing between him and me and was so puzzled that I wasn't scolding him! She just kept looking back and forth between me and him as if to say: wait, don't you see him?! She's such a funny little girl. 

I think it's pretty unlikely I'll get it on video, because it's hard to tell when Lexi will do it, but I'll keep a camera by my side just in case. In the meantime, Leila has gotten so good at watching out for it that she normally sees Lexi get into position before I even notice it (I normally don't realize it until I hear the actual scratching noise). Leila is definitely earning her keep--and saving some furniture! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, what a smart and observant little helper she is. Good job Leila!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love it......you have your own little personal assistant!!! .........and a cute one at that!!!:wub:


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

Thrifty too, a puppy costs less than a new sofa. Unless you are like me and spend more on the baby than household expenses!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

That is so great ... way to go Leila!!! :aktion033:

When my Duke was alive, and he would do something naughty, Cita would always scold him. It's like she knew what things would make me unhappy, and she'd scold him for me. As they got older, I had to continually remind her that I was the Mommy, and that it was my job to do the scolding. :w00t:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

ashley, little leila is such a smart and sassy girl! :aktion033: remy & i can't wait to see her again!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How adorable! I bet you laughed up a storm when you realized that Leila was being "Mommy" and yelling at Lexi for scratching the furniture! lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it  Go Leila, you sort them all out. Maybe qualify as a service dog, sounds like you would enjoy it. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I would love to see a video!!! How cute!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Smart girl! She really wants to please mommy!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

haha! what a smart little girl!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a smart and helpful Maltese. I hope you can catch it on video sometime.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Leila is such a smart girl! Lucky you, Ashley.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

She'd be the little tell tale in the school yard :w00t:..... haha 

I have to say she's my kind of girl as I would hate my furniture getting damaged and a look out would be very welcome in my house.. well done Leila. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is adorable!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree--too cute!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How cute and smart little Leila is!!!



malts4me said:


> Thrifty too, a puppy costs less than a new sofa. Unless you are like me and spend more on the baby than household expenses!


True that! :thumbsup:


----------

